# Pareto :-)



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Such a cutie... if only he didn't think that going outside was just to sit on my feet!

Kx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh my god he's gorgeous!  & he has such a poodley face! Beautiful pup


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWWWW! he is a gorgeous baby!!! those eyes!!

he will get the outside thing soon...lol.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

He is lovely .. you must be so happy xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Pareto! What a gorgeous little :baby2: you are. I am a bit partial to black pups


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh he is gorgeous...I just want to squidge him and a lovely name too
xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Really very cute!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Definitely looks like a puppy you can cuddle all day long!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks all... he is gorgeous 

Kx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

what a little cutie,he is lovely!! xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oooh! He is lovely! Lots of Cockapoo cuddles for you!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah ... you realise how small he is with that Kong thingie x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww!  I LOVE his nose <3 so so so cute


----------

